# King Kong Lives



## cmudave

I was just thinking about movie soundtracks that I really loved, and I thought back to the soundtrack from this mid-80s film. Score is by John Scott and it is one of the best i have ever heard. A CD version of the soundtrack was released last year and both the CD and Vinyl albums are listed on Amazon.com. I think I am going to have to pick this up again...I had the audio cassette recording and it has been MIA for the last 18 or so years.


----------



## Prodromides

Yes, I agree. KING KONG LIVES is one of my favorite 5 soundtracks by John Scott.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

More King Kong - of a different type........


----------

